# Little Sausage Rolls



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

If your like me, you grew up on breakfast sausage and pancakes on Saturday mornings.  Of course, as an adult, I had to learn to make my own sausage, that's a given.  And so here is an alteration of a basic breakfast sausage, shaped like a meatball, and searved with a drizzle of coconut-flavored syrup.

Sausage:
1 lb. lean ground pork
1 large egg
1 tbs. salt
2 tbs. ground Sage
1/2 tsp. ground Savory
1/4 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1/2 tsp. coarse grind Black Pepper
1/3 cup Coconut Milk

Syrup:
2 cups water
2 cups sugar
2 tbs. butter
1/4 cup coconut milk

Make the syrup first and set aside.  Just combine the ingredients, bring to a boil, and cook for about twenty minutes, or until the temp. reaches the syrup stage on a candy thermometer.

For the sausage meatballs, combine all ingredients thouroughly, roll into 1/2 inch meatballs, and pan fry until lightly browned on all sides.

Serve in a pretty bowl with sloping sides, with syrup drizzled over the tops.

These go great with Southeastern Asian food.  The coconut milk isn't quite strong enough to taste in the sausage, unless you really concentrate.  But it does intensify the other flavors slightly.  Tastes pretty good.  And how did I come up with this combination, I have no idea.  Was just experimenting this morning  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't you love it when people play with their food?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2005)

Goodweed,

so you thought this one up this morning?...I still am trying to shake the cobwebs!!!   My grandson, is a sausage boy, he wants some every morning, just about..I think that since he loves to bake cookies and knead bread with me, we will make some sausge meatballs together...Thank you  
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

That recipe can so easily be altered by substituing other liquids for the coconut milk. Maple syrup is a favorite, as is apple juice.  I would think pineapple juice would work well also, or orange juice.  Don't think I try strawberry, but maybe cherry (the real thing of course, not a cherry flavored drink).  Go ahead.  Do some experimenting of your own.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2005)

I can definately see this with apple juice too.  Good recipe!!


----------

